# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  Maintenance_v1.0.0.961

## mohamed73

Latest maintenance software is a MUST UPDATE TOOL That module will  help you to manage activated packs on your account, upgrade box  firmware, go to download area, generate licence key file and more. That  is the number 1 tool to use.Also some people still didnt figured out yet that they can recharge  for free and unlimited number of tries their counters for treo. In order  to do this click CALCULATE ASK REFILL, enter the string obtained by  going in TREO.exe, COUNTERS-ASK REFILL. Once the reply is received use  the string and enter it by going at COUNTERS-USE REFILL.ALL IMEIS ARE CHECKED AND STORED. ONE SINGLE IMEI POSTED FOR OTHERS  ON FORUM RESULTS IN PERMANENT BAN OF YOUR BOX. SO USE YOUR PEANUT TO  THINK TWICE BEFORE THIS HAPPEN.NOTE: PACKS 9 AND 10 ARE NOT PRESENT BECAUSE THEY DO NOT REQUIRE ANY DONGLE UPDATE.    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

